# P5N-E SLI Realtek HD Audio, drivers install correctly, but no sound any tips?



## Q6600 (Sep 3, 2008)

hey there thanks for clicking on my thread :grin:
I have a P5N-E SLI board that has Realtek HD Audio on board, when I use the disc that came with it to install everything installs fine and I have the system tray icon after the requested restart. however no sound is present :upset:, when I put in my Creative Sound Blaster sound card the sound works fine.
I know that the Realtek Audio has LOADS of problems and I have looked in lots of forums including this one but no one seems to have the same problem as me... lots of people aren't able to install at all but like I said mine installs fine and gives no error.
I have also tried the sound drivers on Asus' website but after downloading about 3 or 4 different editions I found that pretty much all those drivers were not Realtek at all :4-dontkno they were SoundMax....:sigh::sigh:
any and all help is appreciated very much, thanks in advance
ps I am using XP SP3 and I had this same problem before I went from XP SP2 to SP3.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Is this a fresh install? Set a restore point and then please uninstall all drivers you have installed and then download PC WIzard from my sig and install and run it. Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. Then copy that text into this thread.

Cheers.


----------



## DenJFast (Sep 24, 2008)

I have same problem. ReInstalled chipset and audio drivers, etc. No sound. Worked fine until about a week ago. Do not know what precipitated the change.

Mainboard :	Asus P5N-E SLI
Chipset :	nVidia nForce 650i SLI SPP
Processor :	Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 2400 MHz
Physical Memory :	4096 MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS
Hard Disk :	Disk (251 GB)
Hard Disk :	Maxtor (82 GB)
Hard Disk :	WDC (320 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8162B
CD-Rom Drive :	HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8483B
DVD-Rom Drive :	ROXIO DVD-ROM EMULATOR SCSI CdRom Device
Monitor Type :	Samsung SyncMaster - 19 inches
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (March 2007)
=============
Device Audio :	MCP51 High Definition Audio
Device multimedia :	AVIVideo
Device multimedia :	CDAudio
Device multimedia :	Sequencer
Device multimedia :	WaveAudio
Device multimedia :	MPEGVideo
Device multimedia :	MPEGVideo2
Audio Compression :	Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC
Audio Compression :	Microsoft ADPCM CODEC
Audio Compression :	Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC
Audio Compression :	Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC
Audio Compression :	DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC
Audio Compression :	Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC
Audio Compression :	Windows Media Audio
Audio Compression :	Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec
Audio Compression :	Indeo® audio software
Audio Compression :	Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)
Audio Compression :	Microsoft PCM Converter
Video Compression :	Cinepak Codec by Radius
Video Compression :	Studio MP10 Decompressor
Video Compression :	Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Video Compression :	Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
Video Compression :	Intel Indeo® Video 4.5
Video Compression :	Intel IYUV codec
Video Compression :	Microsoft RLE
Video Compression :	Microsoft Video 1
Video Compression :	Microsoft YUV
Video Compression :	Microsoft YUV
Video Compression :	Toshiba YUV Codec
Video Compression :	Microsoft YUV
Video Compression :	Microsoft H.263 Video Codec
Video Compression :	Microsoft H.261 Video Codec
Video Compression :	Indeo® video 5.10
Video Compression :	PICVideo M-JPEG 3 VfW Codec
Video Compression :	PCLEPIM1 32-bit Compressor
Video Compression :	DivX® 5.2.1 Codec
Video Compression :	DivX® 5.2.1 Codec
Video Compression :	Panasonic DV CODEC
Video Compression :	XviD MPEG-4 Codec
==============================


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Use system restore to go back a week.


----------



## DenJFast (Sep 24, 2008)

Worked with PCs and Macs since early 90's. Never needed to restore so it was turned off. 

Just removed all applications that use sound, removed RealTek, re-installed RealTek. Still no sound. (no Win sound as it loads) Checked connections, all live. Next will try WinXP Repair. Prob is, my copy is pre-sp1, so it may not work. I know I can do a clean install, then add sp2 and sp3, but that means reformat and reinstall all applications. Probably I will go purchase a sound card instead.

Here is what I have done.
==============================
reinstall your motherboard chipset. 
nVidia Chipset Driver 8.26 for Windows XP

Follow these steps all the way through;
1) Uninstall the Realtek software through Add/Remove Programs (if it's installed but not working)
2) In Device Manager, remove the High Definition audio device under Sound, Video & Game controllers.
3) Still in Device Manager, double-click Legacy Audio Drivers.
4) Click on the Properties tab.
5) Select all sound devices listed here (There are NONE!) and click the Remove button. (Do not remove Legacy or Codecs)

Uninstall the Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio. (It's a good possibility that is your unknown device) When you do this, you should be able to install the Realtek drivers.
Go into Device Manager, under the System folder, right click the UAA Hi-Def Bus driver.
Disable the device and then uninstall it. (Do not re-boot yet)

KB888111
If you install, remove, and then re-install this update, the update is no longer listed in Add or Remove Programs in Control Panel. Therefore, you cannot remove this update from your computer. To work around this problem, follow these steps.
1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit in the Open box, and then click OK.
2. Locate and then click the following subkey in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Updates\Windows XP\SP3\KB888111
3. On the Edit menu, click Delete.
4. Click Yes, and then exit Registry Editor.

Run CCleaner and Max Registry Cleaner.

Install your audiodriver, then do a complete shut down and re-boot.
Realtek ALC883 Audio Driver WHQL V5.10.0.5324 for XP
======================================================
Make sure the Windows Audio service is running.
Go to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Services
Scroll down the list of services until you find the Windows Audio service. 
Right click on it and choose Properties.
Make sure it is set to Automatic and Start is checked
==========================================================
Here is another possibility. Work through these steps carefully.

Scenario One
1. You DO have "Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator" listed under System Devices

Carry out the following steps;
* Copy C:\WINDOWS\inf\machine.inf to a temporary location
* Edit your copy of machine.inf in Notepad
* Remove line 20 (ExcludeFromSelect=*)
* Right-click “Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator” and click “Update Driver”
* Choose “Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)” and click Next
* Choose “Don’t search. I will choose the driver to install” and click Next
* Click “Have Disk”
* Browse to the location of your copy of machine.inf and click OK
* Select “Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator” and click Next
* Wait for the software to install then click Finish


----------

